# Prime Conditions



## CBurkhalter (Jul 11, 2013)

For anything but fishing! It was too windy too sit on the beach and let my 2 year old play...









Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

that is nasty,,, good day to cook mudbugs and drink beer on a river bank


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Any idea about tommorow, was thinking about going to the surf in matagorda


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Despite the poor conditions, I'm going tonight/tomorrow to Surfside. Only chance I have to go for a good while. Will report back.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CBurkhalter (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll post another picture this evening and let you know how it's looking. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm thinking its going to lay down late tonight! Good luck!


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 8, 2013)

*Just left the seawall Galveston*

Just left the Seawall and it's blowing Southwest at 18 to 20+, muddy chop past the 3rd bar


----------



## CBurkhalter (Jul 11, 2013)

Still nasty and the wind is still humming. This is on the west end of Galveston.










Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Appreciate the info. Heading down now. Ill try to post some pics in the AM. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigK__ (Oct 15, 2008)

just checked the forcast. wind SSE 10 TO 20 MPH. But I may hit it anyways.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Matagorda surf Sunday 5-18


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Surfside and SLP are weeded out this AM. Managed two black drum and a buncha whiting last night at access 5.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Spectaker said:


> Surfside and SLP are weeded out this AM. Managed two black drum and a buncha whiting last night at access 5.
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


That'll eat at least. Planning on making a run later this week that way. If that's what's hittin' then I'll make the best of it.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

bbgarcia said:


> That'll eat at least. Planning on making a run later this week that way. If that's what's hittin' then I'll make the best of it.


Going back on Wednesday. I'll try to report back.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Judging from the first photo you must have been staying in a condo at Pointe West probably on Mangrove St.

I was there this weekend trying to put my nephews on some fish and between the weed and wind the fishing was tough.


----------

